# How often do you go to movie theaters?



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

make a good estimate...

I personally go 1-5 times a year. I honestly don't like going to movie theaters all that much unless it is to watch a really good movie. I don't have any close friends so I go with siblings.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

i actually like going to the movies....except for the scary part at the end where you get out and u might see somebody you know...

i actually went alone once.


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

I have never been to the movies.

First, I will need to get some friends and maybe a girlfriend, then it will make sense for me to go.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Gosh, I do quite a bit in a whole year. It's one of my more common hang outs. I never buy any food or anything, though. Too expensive....


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Maybe like once or twice a year. Last movie I saw was Alice in Wonderland and before that was Avatar.


----------



## PandaRawr (Aug 18, 2010)

this year i been going to the movies a lot since the movie theater near my house costs only $4


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Once or twice a year, I will probably only be watching the final Harry Potter this year. Last year i only saw Toy Story 3 and Harry Potter. I'd probably go more if i had friends.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Last time I went was three or four years ago. Not much of a movie person.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Usually 3 or 4 times a year.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Once or twice. We don't have any cheap theaters here and it's more comfortable at home. I really don't care if I watch stuff on a huge screen, big tv, or my laptop monitor. Makes no difference to me. With online streaming I can see most movies as soon as they come out but if you want quality you have to wait for the r5 (that's russia) dvd release. They release their dvds much sooner after a movie is in theaters than the US does. You can get dvd quality within weeks.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Earlier this year I used to go once a week, no joke. Now I'm more careful with my money so I go once every 3 weeks. That equates to the maximum option here as it's about 17 times a year. But I'm not like regular people who only go to see one movie, I pay for one and see another one or two for free. I was going to see X-Men this week but because I can't find another 2 'bonus' films to catch, I'm not going to bother.


----------



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)

In past years, I would almost never go to the movies because I didn't have anyone to go with. I remember I went to see Coraline and the Harry Potter movies with my sister, because she was really into those movies and really wanted me to come see them with her (how could I say no? lol). Anyway, this year I actually went quite a few times, because I had a girlfriend to go with a few months ago. We broke up though, so I don't think I'll be back at the movies anytime soon.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

I haven't been in years, I don't have anyone to go with. If I didn't have the internet I'd never watch movies at all.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I've only seen 2 or 3 movies this year. I used to go more often, but I've stopped due to a)crappy movies being made and b)no time - i only go to weekday matinees since i basically have to go alone, and once i started working a 9-5, i was no longer able to go.

I guess in an average good year I go 6-10 times.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

On average in recent years I've probably only gone as much as once or twice in a year with my partner. While it's partly to do with my social anxiety (as have never once been to the cinema alone in my life because of feeling too uncomfortable with the idea), it's not been all that often a movie's come out, that I've heard about, I've felt enthusiastic about seeing. Plus being unemployed and on benefits - most of which has to go towards family rent and bills each month - cash for things like that is constantly tight for me just now.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Very rarely because I usually don't have anyone to go with and I don't feel like going alone. On average probably once a year.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1-5 

but more like 0.5 to 1 time a year. I saw Tangled (last year), and the time before that was Cars - when they were both new to the theaters. That's how far apart I go :lol.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

about twice a year.
Netflix & Torrents :yes


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Haven't been to a movie theater in over 3 years. I just don't find any desire to go anymore.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

I had a panic attack the last time i went, but anyways it was a great movie!


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

Only when it's something I really want to see, and only on Tuesdays when it's cheaper. The cinema is such a rip off these days! £9 for the movie, and then just a medium coke and small popcorn is about £5. I could just rent a movie and eat supermarket popcorn for half that.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

It varies from year to year, depending on how much money I have. So far this year I have been once, last year I think I went 2 or 3 times.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I would go erry week but my friends aren't huge movie guys...probably about 5 times in a year. My main motivation for finding a GF is so I can go see more movies. Just kidding...but not really...


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Last movie I saw in the theaters was Prince Caspian... so I have no clue how long that's been?


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Nothing like the comfort of your own home, food that isn't overpriced, pause it anytime you want, have no one disturb you, and you can even get the torrent for free.
Too many advantages over going to theaters.
I haven't been to the movies in over 10 years and I'm never going again.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

In my opinion, not often enough. I love watching good movies on the big screen! So around 4 times a year, I think.


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

crsohr said:


> Earlier this year I used to go once a week, no joke. Now I'm more careful with my money so I go once every 3 weeks...


i don't care how much it costs, really. i used to go literally a few times a week. usually by myself, but sometimes someone else if i had them to go with. doesn't make a difference to me. i like it both ways (_as the actress said to the bishop_).
but these days... i just can't bring myself to leave the house. i'm just way too scared out there, it's not worth it if i can wait for dvd. if i could just teleport or catch a futurama tube to teh theatre, that'd be boss. but i can't. i have to do all the in-between.

the only thing that compels me to go to the theatre these days- even though there's _always loads_ i wanna see- is literally my _compulsion_ (i.e:- i've never missed a pixar movie in theatre. it'd actually damage my psyche *more* to miss cars 2 than to travel to see it. same if there were any new star wars, but that's about all that'd draw me out for certainly).

besides the fact that i'm extremely.... what's the opposite of thrifty or miserly? well, that. but besides, that's what money's for, as far as i'm concerned.
movies, music, books, concerts, comix, dvds, presents for people, w/ever makes me happy.



crsohr said:


> But I'm not like regular people who only go to see one movie, I pay for one and see another one or two for free. I was going to see X-Men this week but because I can't find another 2 'bonus' films to catch, I'm not going to bother.


wow. i like seeing two or three movies at a time, too. but i pay for each one, haha. am i a sucker? it's highly possible. but that just seems dishonest to me.


WTFnooooo said:


> Nothing like the comfort of your own home, food that isn't overpriced, pause it anytime you want, have no one disturb you, and you can even get the torrent for free.
> Too many advantages over going to theaters.


i like the novelty, i like seeing movies before they can be ruined for me (or i just don't wanna wait to see it), if it's something like a comedy i like the atmosphere...


Eliza said:


> I used to go more often, but I've stopped due to a)crappy movies being made


u serious? there's always good movies somewhere. + sometimes i'll just see the crappy one if there's nothing else. i'll still be watching something new, + i'm often surprised. _"i could have missed out on something good if i never gave this a chance!"_, like that.


Black_Widow said:


> it's partly to do with my social anxiety (as have never once been to the cinema alone in my life because of feeling too uncomfortable with the idea)


*moe:* _"whaaaaaat?"_
d00d, the cinema is where i'm _most_ comfortable in the _whole world_, probably! it's dark, no-one can look at me, they're all focused on the movie (you know hopefully. that's the _one_ advantage dvd has.), i'm doing what i love most + i know i'm safe in here. before i arrived + once i leave, those are wildcards. but while i'm in there, i can _relax_. *especially* if i'm by myself!
it's the one place i can think of offhand where i'm not self-conscious or conscious of other individuals, even. if something happens in the movie, i can _*gasp!*_ really loud if i feel like it or _"yey-AH!"_, as long as i'm not disturbing anyone (i actually yelled this out really loud, but sort of involuntarily, in the theatre during 300, when queen gorgo stabbed theron in front of the whole senate, lol). or if i feel like crying i can (again, i've done this many times), + who cares? it's the one place i can be _me_, be _safe_ + _enjoy myself + others_.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Never. I keep my 12$ for myself and watch free movies in the comfort of my bedroom.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

taffysaur said:


> wow. i like seeing two or three movies at a time, too. but i pay for each one, haha. am i a sucker? it's highly possible. but that just seems dishonest to me.


Haha yep you are, just kidding. If you have the money for it that's great, but I just don't feel comfortable spending that amount of cash as it's darn expensive. I'm guessing you don't stuff a bottle of water down your pants and hide a subway sandwich in your inside pocket like me either lol. The prices they charge for concessions are dishonest, the prices they charge for tickets during peak times are what's really dishonest. :b Do you honestly feel that every movie you are paying to watch is worth your hard earned cash? I don't. So I do it to make up for all the times they 'robbed' me in that sense. They are making enough money off of us as it is for 1 ticket I say go for it, you've got nothing to lose. Feel free to message me if you need any tips. :teeth


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I voted for 1-5 times per year because I do go on occasion. But it's probably even less than that.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not even once a year, the last movie I saw at a theater was Avatar over a year and a half ago before that it'd been over 2 years since.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

3-5 times a year. Luckily the local indie/foreign theaters have nicely priced matinees, because I'd rarely bother otherwise.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

My brother drags me to one once at least every month. I insist that the films at least be light-hearted. Nothing bores me more than a pontificating pseudo-profound work of fiction.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Rarely, and usually with my brother. The last movie I saw was Alice in Wonderland. It was meh. 

I consider it a waste of money unless the movie is known for having great special effects, like Avatar! Now that was worth paying $15! And it had a decent plot too, which is more than can be said for most blockbusters.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I haven't been to a movie theater since 1995.


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

never. I like piratebay too much


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

16+ times a year....


I love movies


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I go whenever my interest in a movie outweighs my hatred of having to sit in a room with a few dozen mouth-breathers for two hours.

Which is rarely. The last one was The Dark Knight. Totally worth it.

(_The first time, at least. I went back to see it again, but left during the "Let's Put a Smile on That Face!" scene because the chucklehead behind me thought it would be a good idea to loudly explain to his wife and kids what each character was doing as they were doing it._)


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

When I actually have money, I'll usually go every weekend or other, granted there's something I'm interested in seeing. Always alone, it doesn't bother me. It can be expensive, especially nowadays, but I love the atmosphere of a theater. One of the few public places where I can feel relaxed and get engrossed in something.


----------



## Weird Fishes (Feb 2, 2011)

Usually not that often, but I've been going more recently. I went on my own last week which was good ... doesn't bother me.


----------



## FTD204 (Jun 20, 2011)

I really love movies but I'm so terrified to walk to a seat and have everyone watching...it feels like they are all talking about me. If I go, I always have to have my little sister or someone with me to put ALL my focus on them, if they make me go in and get seats alone, I'd probably faint.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Once, maybe twice a year. It's just too expensive nowdays to go more than that, so I'll only go if there's something on that I or someone that I know _really_ wants to see.


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

I like to watch movies in the comfort of my own home, the volume is just right, pauses can be taken whenever needed, nobody is disturbing etc.

EDIT:

Oh and a good spot is guaranteed!


----------



## Closed (Dec 9, 2010)

Last film I went to watch was _Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince_ and that was when it came out (2009).

I do go but I don't go as regularly as once to five times a year!

OK, I voted "I don't go" because that's nearer to the truth.


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

6-10 times a year, I guess. I usually go with someone but I don't mind going alone at all.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

1-5 times


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Over the course of a year it averages out to be once a month


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I haven't since 2008...Maybe if someone ask's me but, until then I don't plan on it. I prefur outdoorsy fun, not staying in a cooped up dark room while my bum is falling asleep, all I want to do is get out of the theatre after 10 minutes. :b


----------



## Madbritt (Nov 12, 2008)

I go maybe zero or once a month based on: if there's something out that I really really want to see, if I can see in my hometown (it's $4 here but everywhere else it's $10...and they wonder why young people torrent...), and if my sister can go with me. I hate seeing movies alone, I've done it a few times, but I always feel like a loser.

Also Netflix is pretty great.


----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

_I don't go to movie theaters_

Think the last time was about 2 years ago, my SA has a bit to do with it much not too much, more that I despise all Hollywood movies,:sus for the price of a ticket, popcorn, etc. you can get at least one DVD, which is what I've done, must have at least 1,500+ DVDs so there's no reason to visit the theatre, all are welcome if you supply the refreshments.


----------



## lonely stoner (May 25, 2011)

when a good movie comes out i never miss it


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I go once a week with a friend, it's our thing, too bad alot of crappy movies are being made.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

It's been more than 5 years since I've been to a movie.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I rarely go. Nobody to really go with.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Not very often I prefer the comfort of my bed and the laptop


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

Weekly. I'm a movie junkie.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I go (take my son) at least once a month - sometimes more... so voted for 11-15. We are very lucky to have a theater here that charges $1.50 admission and on Tuesdays popcorn and sodas are only $1 ea. I usually take him on Sunday night after 6 p.m. because it's at the Mall and the mall closes at 6 p.m. so the parking is good and there are no crowds at all. Granted it's never a new release. For those special movies that either or both of us want to see new we go to the matinee (4:00-5:30 p.m. showing) at one of the other theaters and it will cost $5 and we have a popcorn bucket that we buy each year that allows us to refill it for $2.50... and we share a soda w/no ice (for $5). I prefer the quiet/near empty/Sunday night at the mall movies... but sometimes ya just gotta see things when they are new. I will most likely be taking him to see Transformers 3 and the last Harry Potter movie... just cuz... he wants to... at the big theater.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

I enjoy going. If it didn't cost so much I'd go all the time.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

About once or twice a year.


----------



## diomedes (Jul 14, 2011)

I wanna learn how to drive manual some day. It is on my list of things to do.


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Umm... closer to never than often. Maybe. Hm, maybe 3 times a years, I guess.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Too expensive, but I try to go once a year.


----------



## s0dy (May 23, 2011)

Last time was...8 years ago I think.
Too much money for an overrated experience. With the price of the ticket you can almost buy the DVD (a few months later, it's true, but that evens out with the detail that you didn't have to sit during all the film with obnoxious people talking loudly and answering phones)


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Usually about once/twice a year. The last time I went was three months ago and saw Bridesmaid.


----------

